# Installing New Screensavers



## Rita (Apr 30, 2009)

How do you transfer and install new screensavers to the K2? I set up a new folder, but still don't see the pics. What steps am I missing?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Here is the thread with the Screensaver hack instructions. You do not need to create the folder, there is a file that you can add that does that for you.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5734.0.html


----------

